# ZFS snapshots through NFS



## guillaje (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,

I try to export a ZFS volume with its snapshot via NFS.
The server is a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64, the client is a Debian GNU/Linux Lenny i686.

What I did on the server :

```
root@endor:~# zfs set sharenfs="-ro -network 192.168.200.0 -mask 255.255.255.0" tank/backups/praline
```

What I did on the client :

```
praline:~# mount -t nfs -o ro 192.168.200.254:/data/tank/backups/praline /mnt/backupstation
```

Everything is fine concerning the filesystem itself. But when I go into the snapshots directory on the client, instead of seeing a list of directories corresponding to the snapshots, half of them are bad links to unexisting files, or strange files :

On the server :

```
ls -als .zfs/snapshot/
total 42
0 dr-xr-xr-x  30 root  wheel  30 Aug 23 15:30 .
0 dr-xr-xr-x   4 root  wheel   4 Aug 23 15:30 ..
2 drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel   3 Sep 30  2010 20110824014251
2 drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel   3 Sep 30  2010 20110825021047
2 drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel   3 Sep 30  2010 20110826004604
2 drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel   3 Sep 30  2010 20110827012346
2 drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel   3 Sep 30  2010 20110830013042
2 drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel   3 Sep 30  2010 20110831004253
[...]
```

On the client :

```
ls -als .zfs/snapshot/
total 357
  0 dr-xr-xr-x 30 root     root         30 2011-08-23 15:30 .
  0 dr-xr-xr-x  4 root     root          4 2011-08-23 15:30 ..
  1 lrwxrwxrwx  1 user1    user1         5 2011-07-06 15:29 20110824014251 -> ssl.3
  1 lrwxrwxrwx  1 user1    user1        25 2011-07-06 15:29 20110825021047 -> SSL_CTX_use_certificate.3
  2 drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root          3 2010-09-30 11:31 20110826004604
  4 -rw-r--r--  1 user1    user1      5123 2011-06-28 15:52 20110827012346
  1 -rw-r--r--  1 user1    user1       584 2011-06-28 15:52 20110830013042
  2 drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root          3 2010-09-30 11:31 20110831004253
[...]
```

Do you have any idea what could cause this?

Thank you,
jC


----------



## rstumbaum (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,
we have the same problem with a FreeNAS 8 system.

Have you found any solution for this?

Thanks
Rainer


----------



## rstumbaum (Feb 23, 2012)

This is the current thread in the FreeNAS Forum about our problem...
http://forums.freenas.org/showthrea...napshot-directory-using-NFS-from-linux-broken


----------

